# Toyota GR Yaris



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

New Car Week for me, and one I'm particularly excited about. I'm in the middle of detailing/protecting/undersealing it, so haven't driven it much yet, but there was a break in the rain today so I took some snaps. From the factory/dealer, the paint was actually really good, just needed washing, claying and some tiny marks removing with a light hand polish. Then I added some Gtechniq CSL, with Exo to do next (along with wheels and glass coatings).


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow that looks stunning fantastic choice of car


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Well done mate that will keep you amused. So nice to have a new car and especially something brand new and niche. That's a proper car that's been designed for a purpose. 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

They are cool little cars.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Stunning little car, love these!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

Wow! That looks amazing.
Not sure if it's the slanted headlights or massive grill but it looks really aggressive


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Stunning. Proper car that. What colour is it exactly. Looks fantastic.

Sent from my moto e(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

Very nice, colour suits it well !

These look a great little fun car


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

thats an ace car!

be free motoring if youve bought it, be like the BMW M1 - wont depreciate at all


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Amazing little car, i cant believe they actually made it
Have fun 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Awesome looking little rocket

I'd love on of these

Great pics mate thanks for sharing.
Be nice to hear your thoughts once you've had a few drives out in it


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

That looks so good. Enjoy!


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Great car, looks a lot of fun.

I saw a video of one going around the Nurburgring. Embarrassed Porsches and Nissan Gtr's. Very impressive


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh very nice indeed, look at those rear arches ! 

Enjoy your new little pocket rocket :thumb:

Any photos of the inside ?


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

No proper photos of the inside yet sorry (there are a couple of arty ones in the full album, perhaps enough to give a flavour of the inside, which is nothing amazing, but much nicer than many are saying in my opinion).

The colour is called platinum pearl white, which is apparently a triple layer paint. In overcast conditions it just looks pure white, but gets more interesting in good light.

EDIT, here's the best of the interior pics:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

BlueIn2Red said:


> No proper photos of the inside yet sorry (there are a couple of arty ones in the full album, perhaps enough to give a flavour of the inside, which is nothing amazing, but much nicer than many are saying in my opinion).
> 
> The colour is called platinum pearl white, which is apparently a triple layer paint. In overcast conditions it just looks white, but gets more interesting in good light.


Looking good - just had a quick browse, seats look nice and definitely keep you in place... nice looking discs we well :thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

that is bloody awesome, i really really like these, so glad toyota have got their mojo back and making cars people actually desire not have because they're reliable and dull.

if i hadn't just had a kid i really think i would be changing my GLA45 for one of these


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

I have a test drive booked on Friday.......wasnt looking to swap the Focus, but gotta see of all this hype is real!

Was interested in pure white, but that pearl looks LUSH!


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I’m soo tempted to get one before the eco warriors kill serious cars of which this seems to be reaping so many awards 

Love it


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Congrats on getting in first these are getting great reviews, keep us updated and a review of your thoughts would be great, looks fantastic, enjoy


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fantastic car this Toyota Yaris GR, looks purposeful and aggressive, just how a hot hatch should be, one of the best cars to be released this year. Witch pack did you go for? I believe you can only option in one which is a shame. Enjoy the car, I’d keep it long term if it was me as I doubt they’ll be anything like it from Toyota for a very long time.:driver:


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

This is the circuit pack one.


----------



## Ciddy (Apr 7, 2014)

Very nice mate. I have one on order but not due until the new year. Circuit pack in black for me. Itchy fingers but trying to forget about it until it arrives.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks lovely and bet it’s a cracking drive. Enjoy.


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

That looks a really appealing car! Those brake calipers set it off.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I really like these!

I'm looking forward to having a go in one one day and seeing just how fun they really are.


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

Question guys - what would you recommend to protect the roof, which is carbon, but with a matte vinyl wrap on it? I'm using Gtechniq CSL + EXO for the paint as I mentioned, but am assuming this would leave a glossy finish, which I don't want? My "plan' really was just to leave it alone, but if there is something...


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

BlueIn2Red said:


> Question guys - what would you recommend to protect the roof, which is carbon, but with a matte vinyl wrap on it? I'm using Gtechniq CSL + EXO for the paint as I mentioned, but am assuming this would leave a glossy finish, which I don't want? My "plan' really was just to leave it alone, but if there is something...


Plenty of products out there for a matte finish.

Fantastic choice of car by the way :thumb::thumb:


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks, I've ordered some Gtechniq Halo, which apparently is fine on a matte vinyl wrap.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice car :thumb: Glad Toyota has built something a bit special in comparison to the usual sensible stuff they do. I notice the top model normal yaris (excel etc) and some of the others has these rubbish digital speedo that sits in a ring of what looks like a proper one, which I think look terrible and are poor to read (not too dissimilar to the 18 year old Citroen C3's we got rid recently), I don't mind the digital dashboards like VAG do where you can cycle through different layouts. Nice to see the GR has a proper Analogue one.

For the Roof would something like Gyeon PPF work, i think it can be used on Gloss and Matte Vinyl.


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

Nice car, I saw one for the first time yesterday. It seems this is _the_ car to have currently, sounds like Toyota made an absolute cracker.


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

I've had a great time in the man cave this weekend making some decent progress - the outside is basically done, just the wheels to coat, then the underneath to clean and protect (I'm going to use ACF-50). Proper photos outside when it's all done


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

BlueIn2Red said:


> Question guys - what would you recommend to protect the roof, which is carbon, but with a matte vinyl wrap on it?


i noticed that in the dealers - said to myself "looks like a wrap rather than real carbon"


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

It is real carbon underneath (well, forged carbon polymer), but isn't pretty, so I'm fine with the wrap solution. Apparently the roof is 4kg lighter as a result, which lowers the overall CoG by all of 2mm!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looking great fella, this would be the car I’d get if I was in the market for a hot hatch.


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Awesome little motor! Carbon Collective Oracle will do the job on the wrap.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Absolutely love these, I can imagine its a superb package and great fun to drive.

I know they are getting great reviews also.

Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

These are a very special little motor. I'm doubtful it will end up happening, but I will to be trying my best to be able to get my hands on one in the near future.


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

Got the protection all done now, and so was able to take the car out for my first proper drive today. Just over a hundred miles, on a full mix of wet, damp and dry roads. It really is an awesome little thing - I expected it to be really good round corners, but I didn't know it would be as fast as it is _between_ corners, even while I'm still running it in. I reckon it would show my 458 a clean pair of heels on a twisty B road, assuming the same driver in both.

It's also just a hell of a lot of fun to drive, enough power, but not too much - feels like I can really lean on it without doing mental speeds (although care is still needed!).

(Full picture album here: https://photos.app.goo.gl/8yJ1HhtTGfCtQFQS6 )


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Not a fan of the square plate but yes great car, enjoy

Carl


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Stunning car. It’s a hot hatch done right in my opinion. It’s what Ford should have done with the Focus or the Fiesta and likewise with Renault and their cars. I’m sure it’s an absolute ball of fun to drive.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

BlueIn2Red said:


> (Full picture album here: https://photos.app.goo.gl/8yJ1HhtTGfCtQFQS6 )


some cracking pics there!:thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

BlueIn2Red said:


>


That rear badge almost doesn't need to be there...

I knew it's a BIG statement, but I think that rear end would have such a perfectly symmetrical look without the GR Yaris badge...

Some cracking pictures though mate and I'll be watching this one as I have to say, I rather like this car


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

I did actually remove the badge, but there are holes underneath it unfortunately.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

BlueIn2Red said:


> I did actually remove the badge, but there are holes underneath it unfortunately.


That for me would drive me crazy!

My old Clio 172 had the same thing! Stupid design, how unfortunate, it's just designed to have perfect symmetry... then they designed the badge :wall:


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

BlueIn2Red said:


> I did actually remove the badge, but there are holes underneath it unfortunately.


fill them and carbon wrap to match roof?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Bit weird that the photo we refer to would get removed. 

I personally wouldn’t fill the holes, I think in this case, I’d leave the badge where it is.


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

Which photo sorry? I haven't removed anything. I agree also, not going to start filling holes, the rear badge doesn't look too bad (I did remove the "GR-FOUR" badge, which was bigger and on the white paint itself to the right of the number plate - no holes there thankfully).


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

BlueIn2Red said:


> Which photo sorry? I haven't removed anything. I agree also, not going to start filling holes, the rear badge doesn't look too bad (I did remove the "GR-FOUR" badge, which was bigger and on the white paint itself to the right of the number plate - no holes there thankfully).


My internet is playing with me today, I've come back and the picture shows :wall:

My apologies


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

Saw one of these go past me on the motorway the other day, they look so horny in the flesh! Really, really cool cars. Nice purchase!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

BlueIn2Red said:


> I did actually remove the badge, but there are holes underneath it unfortunately.


You could paint the badge black thereby disguising it so that it blends into the panel and is less obvious.

Alan W


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Ennoch said:


> Saw one of these go past me on the motorway the other day, they look so horny in the flesh! Really, really cool cars. Nice purchase!


:lol: I've never heard of a car get described as being "Horny" :lol:

Brilliant


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

20vKarlos said:


> I've never heard of a car get described as being "Horny"
> 
> Brilliant


He is right though

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Please don't park it on a muddy road. Does nothing for my OCD that:driver::thumb:


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

grunty-motor said:


> fill them and carbon wrap to match roof?


Was going to say the same. An easy removable filler so it can be put back to original would do the job.


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

20vKarlos said:


> :lol: I've never heard of a car get described as being "Horny" :lol:
> 
> Brilliant


The most inappropriate time to use this description is across a bar, while sat next to a family at the next table, and shout 'dude, have you seen the horny Midget and sexy Minor in the carpark?'. It didn't go down well when my mate did that to me. The point stood though, they were. The things you see and hear at a rally for historics :lol:



eddie bullit said:


> Please don't park it on a muddy road. Does nothing for my OCD that:driver::thumb:


I'd beg to differ, that thing needs to have mud half way up the side windows on it, I hope he gave it a good thrash down the muddy road!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Ennoch said:


> The most inappropriate time to use this description is across a bar, while sat next to a family at the next table, and shout 'dude, have you seen the horny Midget and sexy Minor in the carpark?'. It didn't go down well when my mate did that to me. The point stood though, they were. The things you see and hear at a rally for historics :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

One in the morning and I just laughed my head off to this :thumb::lol:


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

20vKarlos said:


> One in the morning and I just laughed my head off to this :thumb:


Not the only one 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

Ennoch said:


> I'd beg to differ, that thing needs to have mud half way up the side windows on it, I hope he gave it a good thrash down the muddy road!


There has been plenty of that - I took the car to Wales to get the running in period done (500 miles, three tanks of fuel, in one day), and it was absolutely caked after that. I agree (as a rally-inspired car) it looks good dirty, but it also makes cleaning it again all the more fun!


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

These cars seem very popular at the minute especially with youtubers. I'd love to have a drive in one but I still can't believe there 36k to buy.


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

Agreed, amazing value, can't believe they're not more either!


----------



## 4parajon (May 9, 2011)

Does look nice


----------



## Gussy (Oct 12, 2007)

I have mine now 2 months. Absolutely love it. Reminds me of the type of cars I grew up loving but could never afford - Delta Integrale, Escort Cosworth, Renault 5 Turbo 2, Celica GT4 etc.


----------



## warren1 (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow that looks great!!
Lovely looking car


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Looks nice but 33k for a Yaris ............


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Jason123 said:


> Looks nice but 33k for a Yaris ............


Could be £70k for a Megane, all relative.

Carl


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Jason123 said:


> Looks nice but 33k for a Yaris ............


Press expect Toyota are making very little or a loss on these due to homologation requirements. Carbon roof, Aluminium bonnet, very few body parts shared with the original, 4wd, high spec engine. More than just a hot hatch.
Great value for what they are. :driver:


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

love that colour :argie:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Jason123 said:


> Looks nice but 33k for a Yaris ............


Those I know say it drives like a £100k.... all relative


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

packard said:


> Those I know say it drives like a £100k.... all relative


Its a good wee car, but its not that!

Wait - you mean like a Range Rover:lol:


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

grunty-motor said:


> Its a good wee car, but its not that!
> 
> Wait - you mean like a Range Rover:lol:


It won't break down like a Range rover


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

A few more pics from today:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Jason123 said:


> Looks nice but 33k for a Yaris ............


Car prices in general have gone through the roof.
Woman i was seeing years ago, her dad brought a brand new Citroen Xsara in 2002, think he paid about £8k for it. When he retired in 2010, he wanted another brand new Xsara until i pointed out that they don't make them anymore and the replacement - the C4 - was around £20k
He called me out on it, so i took him to the local Citroen dealers to see for himself and even then, he refused to believe he couldn't buy a brand new car for £8k.

Since then they have steadily continued to climb so £33k for a Yaris isn't that outlandish for what it is.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

agree - i remember buying a 1.0 Uno in '93 for £6k.

that is £12.5k today = Hyundai i10.

so bang on the money (but specs are so much better)


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

BlueIn2Red said:


> Agreed, amazing value, can't believe they're not more either!


You can NOT be SERIOUS :lol:


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

I am SERIOUS!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks great, quite jealous, i wish a small'ish car like that worked for me as id have one and imagine there wont be many s values should stay strong.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Those last few pics are great BlueIn2Red :thumb::argie:


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

bellguy said:


> You can NOT be SERIOUS :lol:


These things are built by hand and takes several days to build. I expect the car is being sold at cost or perhaps less.

I don't think people realise that this isn't a Yaris. The only relative parts are the front and rear lamps, it's a homologation special with very expensive third party performance parts including forged wheels and even a Carbon Fibre roof.

If an equivalent Ford RS where being sold today, I expect it would be north of £40k and probably not as unique as the GR.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

on top gear tonight.

just bumped the price for £2k.

looking on eBay now, cheapest is £3k over list.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

So these things are guna be like rocking horse s***?

And a future classic I dare say?


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

too early to say. Focus RS followed a not to dissimilar line to begin with. Really will depend on how many they make and if any teething problems rise.

But yeah, looking that way at the moment!


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Wow! Going to catchup on TopGear now and see what Chris Harris has to say


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

Mat Watson's youtube channel has a track shoot out with the Fieasta ST and M2CS which is worth a nosey


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

grunty-motor said:


> Mat Watson's youtube channel has a track shoot out with the Fieasta ST and M2CS which is worth a nosey


Just watched that video.

3 totally differing cars but a good watch all the same.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Finally picked mine up on Saturday (in the pouring rain :lol: ) 
I only waited 25 weeks for it :doublesho
I'm going to give it a good clean at the weekend, just ordering some new products, even though I've got a garage full :lol:


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

That's a lovely colour mate. Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Lofty, that's the best colour I've seen in those. Lovely colour


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Lexus-is250 said:


> That's a lovely colour mate. Congratulations


Have to agree, that is a lovely colour.


----------



## Gedo (Apr 5, 2017)

Collected mine today, fingers crossed for a nice weekend so I can give it a proper clean. Asked the dealer not to clean it and I've spotted some adhesive marks on the roof where the protective covers were so itching to get it looking on point.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

These are superb cars and, being Toyota, will last, hold their value and be bomb proof reliable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh very nice - both looking really good :thumb:


----------

